# Simpson 12/20/13



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Slow day but managed two specs


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

All you need now is some cheese grits. Nice trout.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That'll eat.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice specks! What bait did you use?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

ric hamm said:


> Nice specks! What bait did you use?


caught one on vudu shrimp under cork and the other on 17mr.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice, i have yet to catch anything with my 17 mr. Id like to try the vudu shrimp bit cant find anyone that carries them in Ft Walton. Thanks for sharing


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

ric hamm said:


> Nice, i have yet to catch anything with my 17 mr. Id like to try the vudu shrimp bit cant find anyone that carries them in Ft Walton. Thanks for sharing


 Heard about vudu shrimp on this forum. Got mine on eBay. Haven't caught much with it yet. 17mr is my most productive bait for specs. I like red head, white body. Other colors work well too. Try varying your retrieve. Jerk-reel or jerk-jerk real, fast and slow.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

ric hamm said:


> Nice, i have yet to catch anything with my 17 mr. Id like to try the vudu shrimp bit cant find anyone that carries them in Ft Walton. Thanks for sharing


I picked some up in Gulf Breeze at bait store.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

West Marine has the full line of vudu shrimp in Ft. Walton. They are about $1.00 more than ordering online, but with shipping its a wash. I got one of every color to try out a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

prelude13 said:


> West Marine has the full line of vudu shrimp in Ft. Walton. They are about $1.00 more than ordering online, but with shipping its a wash. I got one of every color to try out a couple of weeks ago.


Nice! Good looking out bud.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The Mirrodines work very well - this time of year you should try to slow down the retrieve. I also have good luck catching trout trolling the Powerbait 3" swimbait.


----------



## DaCoach (May 30, 2013)

Don't give up on the MD 17 it has been a very productive bait for large trout and red fish in waters around Milton and Pace.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & great eats!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

17 mr worksbetter for me than the voodoo . nice trout!!:thumbup:


----------

